# What will happen to this forum



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

when the Virgin TiVo launches and 000s of newbie Virgin Tivoers descend talking about stuff we can't do?

Maybe we'll need a separate "old school series 1" forum!


----------



## daveh (Sep 3, 2001)

Don't worry, Virginmedia run their own, rather crappy, forums (fora?) for their existing services so almost certainly the new VM service will be catered for there and this forum will only be accessed by the true cognoscenti.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

The worst people are going to be the series 1 owners able to switch, and bragging about it! 

Still, what's the probability that Virgin won't be as helpful as TiVo in turning a blind eye to the occasional bit of hacking...


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Series 3s are much harder to hack; AFAIK Series 4s have yet to be hacked at all beyond putting in a bigger drive.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

daveh said:


> forums (fora?)


second declension neuter isn't it? If so then you're correct with fora


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

If we were speaking Latin, but as we're speaking English!


----------



## kandinsky (Jan 16, 2005)

Sounds double dutch to me.......


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

Caesar aderat forte
Pompey adsum jam
Caesar sic in omnibus
Pompey sic intram 

Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Post hoc ergo propter hoc.

Ad infinitum.

(And I only learned the former from The West Wing!)


----------



## royfox (Apr 5, 2004)

Blimey I have walked into a Harry Potter spell appreciation forum


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

Like I say, Stercus accidet!


----------



## jamiemc01 (May 29, 2003)

Even those of us who sold there series 1 about 6 years ago are still here lurking in the background.

I cant wait, Im one of the lucky ones and already have Cable. Over the years I've used Sky+ V+ Microsoft Media Centre and apart from the ability to have two feeds or more at once, none of them have come close to my Tivo S1.

Its great to here so may of you still have S1 still working.


----------



## Ovit-UK (Dec 26, 2002)

I think a new forum to run alongside this one would be a great idea as there will be lots of new issues which I presume will be unique to the new version.



Ovit


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Probably, but as was mentioned earlier, VM have their own contact points for any faults; including their own forum.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

So? TiVo have their own forums but this one still exists!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes, but I don't suppose for one minute that Tivo will support the VM Tivo. Over in the states you can get a Tivo in more than one way and I assume your support will depend on where you got it from.


----------



## mjk (Mar 13, 2002)

Trinitron said:


> The worst people are going to be the series 1 owners able to switch, and bragging about it!


As someone who lives in a non-cabled area, (Inverness), I am thinking of starting a campaign to get everyone to dig a trench outside their house and then asking Virgin to drop a cable into it! Perhaps we could do it under the guise of snow clearance.


----------



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

Another long term lurker here. Tivo went 2 years ago to be replaced by a Humax Freesat box but I still drop by when there's an announcement.

Tivo is the one and only thing that might actually persuade me to take pay TV again (I had NTL briefly over 10 years back).


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Yes, but I don't suppose for one minute that Tivo will support the VM Tivo. Over in the states you can get a Tivo in more than one way and I assume your support will depend on where you got it from.


You missed my point.

If TiVo has official forums but TiVoers still come here, then Virgin having an official forum won't mean this one won't be a destination for Vigin TiVoers.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

TCM2007 said:


> Series 3s are much harder to hack; AFAIK Series 4s have yet to be hacked at all beyond putting in a bigger drive.


Recent models have incorporated most features we'd want to hack in anyway, so its not as big a problem as it seems:

- expandable storage
- transfer of recordings to/from tivo
- streaming of recordings to/from tivo

all supported and available on modern tivos including (we assume and hope!) the VM TiVo.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> You missed my point.
> 
> If TiVo has official forums but TiVoers still come here, then Virgin having an official forum won't mean this one won't be a destination for Vigin TiVoers.


Okay. I didn't miss your point at all.

The thing is, it's not like we can repair them ourselves or hack them when they go out of warranty, because that never happens. And problem-solving will be done by VM. So what else is there to talk about?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm sure we'll think of something!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Of that I have no doubt


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

The first month or two will be 'This is not as good as the S1 because..' and 'this is better than the S1 because..'

Interspersed with people importing odd bits tivo compatible US kit to see if it works..


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Tony Hoyle said:


> Interspersed with people importing odd bits tivo compatible US kit to see if it works..


Heck yeah! Wish I had the money for the remote with the keyboard


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Please can we have a new forum for the Virgin Tivo - us poor, S1 owners who don't live in cabled areas are going to get very sick of the million threads that will start to appear here.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

cwaring said:


> Heck yeah! Wish I had the money for the remote with the keyboard


Got one already - just need the new TiVo to test with it


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

steveroe said:


> Please can we have a new forum for the Virgin Tivo - us poor, S1 owners who don't live in cabled areas are going to get very sick of the million threads that will start to appear here.


I do think a new VM TiVo forum will be required. I hope VM TiVo users will join the Tivo Community forum (despite having their own VM forum) but suspect they will drown out the S1 chat if they all pile in to the current TiVo UK forum.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

And on cue, the name of this forum changes...


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

And as if by magic - VirginMedia TV with TiVo - UK


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

:up:


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

mikerr said:


> Recent models have incorporated most features we'd want to hack in anyway, so its not as big a problem as it seems:
> 
> - expandable storage
> - transfer of recordings to/from tivo
> ...


You can transfer them from the TiVo to a PC? That's one thing I want to do.


----------



## hokkers999 (Jan 5, 2006)

dvdfever said:


> You can transfer them from the TiVo to a PC? That's one thing I want to do.


You can with the original S1 units. Don't hold your breath waiting on the new ones. The current V+ box has an ethernet port, it is disabled and is staying that way.

Clearly on the new one it is active, but connected directly to the vm coax....


----------



## Ovit-UK (Dec 26, 2002)

ozsat said:


> And as if by magic - VirginMedia TV with TiVo - UK


Thanks for that, think it will keep things a lot simpler. :up:

Ovit.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes thanks for creating that forum.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> Yes thanks for creating that forum.


Hmmm... may I say slightly dodgy/confusing handle you got there Phil (since you're not a VM staffer)!


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Milhouse said:


> Hmmm... may I say slightly dodgy/confusing handle you got there Phil (since you're not a VM staffer)!


Really? I'm sorry about that. I've used this username for the past three years and nobody has ever asked me if I'm a staffer. 

Well I'd like to clear up the confusion in that I am no way a staff member of Virgin Media - just a humble customer who has been with them for a long while.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> Really? I'm sorry about that. I've used this username for the past three years and nobody has ever asked me if I'm a staffer.
> 
> Well I'd like to clear up the confusion in that I am no way a staff member of Virgin Media - just a humble customer who has been with them for a long while.


It's just that company reps from TiVo use a TiVo prefix on the forum (eg. TiVoPony), so assuming any VM staffers ever come this way (in an official capacity of course) then using a VirginMedia prefix for them would be logical. Probably won't happen but if it does then your username could become a tad confusing. 

Edit: Just checked and there's hundreds of members with a TiVo prefix so as you were, ignore more... I thought the prefix was "special" but obviously not!


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Milhouse said:


> It's just that company reps from TiVo use a TiVo prefix on the forum, so assuming any VM staffers ever come this way (in an official capacity of course) then using a VirginMedia prefix for them would be logical. Probably won't happen but if it does then your username could become a tad confusing.


Okay, should I change my name then to stop confusion?


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> Okay, should I change my name then to stop confusion?


Not, not on my account. It would be nice if there were a "method" to easily identify company representatives by their username (as there is on some forums) but clearly there is no such system in operation here.


----------

